# Picking up my Red Eyes this weekend



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

My local shop has had a 2 Red Eyes in for a couple of weeks now, and I couldn't resist the cute little blighters any longer. I've had a spare tank gathering dust for ages, so it's now (almost) set up, just leaving it a few days to ensure I've got the temp and humidity properly sorted.

Anyway, I'm on the hunt for plants today. I'm going to pick up a bromeliad or two and possibly some other bits. Anyone got any good suggestinos for plants?

I've seen a few pics of orchids being planted onto branches. Anyone have a link showing how to achieve this?

Also , I've just got a moss covered orchid bark floor. If I wanted to plant the bromeliads direct into the tank what do you guys recommend as a substrate, and are there any problems with the soil the plant comes in (existing plant feeds etc in the soil) and do I need to rinse the roots off and totally replant it.

Any advice/links on the following would be great


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

hvae you read my caresheet?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/561467-secrets-successfully-keeping-red-eyed.html

Red eyes can be very hit and miss (mostly misses) when you first get them, especially from pet shops. Good luck!


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

andaroo said:


> hvae you read my caresheet?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/561467-secrets-successfully-keeping-red-eyed.html


Yes, I had a read of it yesterday before deciding to make the purchase. Was quite useful thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

As for the plants, wrap the roots in moss tied with ordinary thread (or nylon 'invisible' thread if you can get it). Then use garden plastic-covered wire to attach them to the branch. So long as the humidity is ok, they just need a spray onto the plant and moss every now and then.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

good luck buddy :2thumb:

i picked up a trio of red eyes on tuesday, currently in quarentine vivs exactly how andaroo says : victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

You'll need to change the soil and give the plants a good wash. You are going to quarantine them first though, yeah?


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> You'll need to change the soil and give the plants a good wash. You are going to quarantine them first though, yeah?


They've both been together in the shop tank for at least 2 weeks now, and I'll be taking them from there and into their own tank at my place, so should be good.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

VenomX51 said:


> They've both been together in the shop tank for at least 2 weeks now, and I'll be taking them from there and into their own tank at my place, so should be good.


You need to keep them in a basic set up where you can witness them feeding without disturbing them at all to begin with.
Honestly, I can't stress enough how important it would be to follow the sticky (that's why it became a sticky!). Andaroo had tons of red-eyes die before he perfected the method.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> You need to keep them in a basic set up where you can witness them feeding without disturbing them at all to begin with.


Ah, kk. That makes sense. I've got a spare 45cm cube I can keep them in for a bit.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

They also prefer to sleep on leaves. I find that buying a scindapsus plant that has been trained up a coco pole is fab for the quarantine period as it is free standing and the leaves are easily large enough to hold the weight and give them a sense of protection. Just buy one, remove from pot, wash the soil off the root ball, repot using an eco earth brick.

Then wipe all of the leaves before placing it in the tank. 

When quarantine is finished, you can repot this into your viv, taking the stems off the poll and using the pins to train them onto your background...

Good luck...as has been said, they stress easily, making them tricky at the start. But if you have them in the quarantine viv for the 3 months monitoring, then move them to your planted viv that will be settled and ready for them, they should do fine after that.


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

for yoursoil, youmightwantto add some springtails to keep the viv clean. also, adda drainage layer - either leca or a false bottom - coverd in weed fabric then yousoil on top of that (to stop roots form drowing)


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice one! Hope it all works out for you, they're amazing frogs.

Keep your humidity low, your frogs well fed, your tank clean of poops and change the water daily and you should be alright. 
They are tricky frogs but don't let any previous posts tarnish your joy at having bought some. It p*sses me off when people do that because we all have to start somewhere, we have all used trial and error, and we have all lost a couple on the way.

If you're strict with keeping them clean and not handling them then there shouldn't be too many problems. Pop them into their enclosure when you get them home and don't be alarmed by the lack of activity for a good few days, they just take longer to settle.

Congrats and Enjoy!!!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Nice one! Hope it all works out for you, they're amazing frogs.
> 
> Keep your humidity low, your frogs well fed, your tank clean of poops and change the water daily and you should be alright.
> They are tricky frogs but don't let any previous posts tarnish your joy at having bought some. It p*sses me off when people do that because we all have to start somewhere, we have all used trial and error, and we have all lost a couple on the way.
> ...


Pretty much what I wrote in my caresheet which they have already read...


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Which would of been a much better post than your initial response. Why would you tell someone who is happy and excited about buying some frogs they've been wanting for a long time that the chances are they'll die? Nice way to advise and encourage a fellow phib keeper that, especially when you're in a position to offer support! 

And your care sheet is pretty much the same information myself and knighty gave you (worded differently) when you were asking for help so take a step down from the soap box.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Goodluck with them  I'd love some, but don't feel ready yet.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Which would of been a much better post than your initial response. Why would you tell someone who is happy and excited about buying some frogs they've been wanting for a long time that the chances are they'll die? Nice way to advise and encourage a fellow phib keeper that, especially when you're in a position to offer support!
> 
> And your care sheet is pretty much the same information myself and knighty gave you (worded differently) when you were asking for help so take a step down from the soap box.


lol what? I never got ANY advice from either you OR knighty. Knighty's caresheet is wrong it says humiditys of 70% etc, plus he wasn't even around when I got my new red eyes and neither were you so I don't know were your comment came from! I was just making sure they had read it that's all! That's why I posted that caresheet so more people would get red eyes and not be so intimidated by keeping them, giving them a heads up of what to expect! I never said the words they would die and I didn't mean it that way either!

I got the low humidity info from a breeder in florida who is on talk to the frog forums certainly not from inexperienced people like you and knighty! Everything else on that caresheet is written from my own personal experiences!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Pure lies mate. You asked for loads of help, I don't know why you feel ashamed to say that. Everyone needs help when they start out, with any amphib.

I have a good 4 years of keeping these on you and your posts are full of negativity the second someone mentions any interest in them. It shouldn't be like that. If you have knowledge and are so confident in your practise then why the hell not say send me a pm or a ring if you need any help starting out!!??

Now I'm not gonna get into a childish riff on here with you, as it will help no one. However I'll keep telling people not to listen to you or anybody else that simply scare people. Anyone on this forum with experience and respect for any amphib they take on can keep these frogs, but so many people won't because they're scared to even try! That is the message you should be sending, backed up with a caresheet pal!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Awh man... this is turning into shelled, and that makes me sad.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Pure lies mate. You asked for loads of help, I don't know why you feel ashamed to say that. Everyone needs help when they start out, with any amphib.
> 
> I have a good 4 years of keeping these on you and your posts are full of negativity the second someone mentions any interest in them. It shouldn't be like that. If you have knowledge and are so confident in your practise then why the hell not say send me a pm or a ring if you need any help starting out!!??
> 
> Now I'm not gonna get into a childish riff on here with you, as it will help no one. However I'll keep telling people not to listen to you or anybody else that simply scare people. Anyone on this forum with experience and respect for any amphib they take on can keep these frogs, but so many people won't because they're scared to even try! That is the message you should be sending, backed up with a caresheet pal!


I may have asked for your help when I got my first red eye only due to the fact that it was cut to pieces by the box you shipped him to me in and I can't remember you being much use either. I'm not ashamed to admit that I asked people for advice because I have done plus I have done alot of research too but like I said my caresheet is based on my experiences from my newest 3 which i got at the end of january. Knighty hasn't posted since December and I wouldn't ask you because your not an active member, so i really don't see how you can say my caresheet isn't my own.

I created that caresheet so people WOULD buy them and to help them like I just said in my previous post. I am swamped with private messages on here from members asking me for advice about these frogs, I wrote the caresheet for someone who asked for one then and I decided to post it pubically so it would be easier for people so they wouldn't have to private message me.

It makes me laugh to think that I would seek advice from someone who specialises in breeding deformed frogs and someone who thinks they look well hard in their beanie hat and wife beater


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Breeding deformed frogs? I've never breeded any amphibian, and I think that says everything about you. And how does my appearance have anything to do with the welfare of keeping red eyed tree frogs?

Simply pathetic.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Breeding deformed frogs? I've never breeded any amphibian, and I think that says everything about you. And how does my appearance have anything to do with the welfare of keeping red eyed tree frogs?
> 
> Simply pathetic.


I was referring to knighty about the deformed frogs :lol2:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

So you're now degrading someone who tried to breed these to try help with their upkeep, and someone who doesn't use this site anymore, so isn't able to defend themselves? You just keep getting lower.

Plus your caresheet has absolutely no secrets about their care as the people on here who keep them have all been keeping them with low humidity way before you even posted it.

And you say the sheet is based on your latest additions... hmmm one on which died. You failed to add that in your post! Was it to hide the fact the way you've written it sounds like it's a flawless method?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

DING DING! This is 'phibs, guys, not Jeremy Kyle!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> DING DING! This is 'phibs, guys, not Jeremy Kyle!


:lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> So you're now degrading someone who tried to breed these to try help with their upkeep, and someone who doesn't use this site anymore, so isn't able to defend themselves? You just keep getting lower.
> 
> Plus your caresheet has absolutely no secrets about their care as the people on here who keep them have all been keeping them with low humidity way before you even posted it.
> 
> And you say the sheet is based on your latest additions... hmmm one on which died. You failed to add that in your post! Was it to hide the fact the way you've written it sounds like it's a flawless method?


I did mention that one died actually thats why I suggested the lower wattage bulb :2thumb:
Oh well thats funny because everyone on here said keep that high humiditys that's why I ventured off here and got info from other people. You were the one that said one of yours died and you were going to get a fogger or something so obviously you hadn't been keeping them correctly in your 4 years. When i got chiquito I followed knighty's caresheet and every other care sheet out there on the internet all of which state a humidty of 70-80% some even 100. So somebody wanting to keep these would see these caresheets and think they were right, another reason why I put all my findings together and posted it. I would say that it is a flawless method yes as it goes back and corrects the mistakes I made with my latest 3 which resulted in 1 death. If i was to get anymore red eyes I would do it as I have written it. Thank you very much, end of discussion.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Again more lies. The fogger was for breeding, which is when my female died. And it's end of discussion until you put someone else off having a go at keeping these, because it is complete bull. People who keep retfs arent wizards, ANYONE with the correct respect for them can keep them and I'll continue to promote that!

I said a good 4 years on you. That means 4 years before you even started.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Again more lies. The fogger was for breeding, which is when my female died. And it's end of discussion until you put someone else off having a go at keeping these, because it is complete bull. People who keep retfs arent wizards, ANYONE with the correct respect for them can keep them and I'll continue to promote that!
> 
> I said a good 4 years on you. That means 4 years before you even started.


Funny you say that, because I remember your post from june last year which says otherwise

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/320618-humidity-help-asap-please.html

sounds like you didn't know how to keep them properly last year so how can you say you have 4 years on me? :lol2:

oh and more evidence to support my comment on you using a fogger.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4317015-post18.html


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> *Again more lies.* The fogger was for breeding, which is when my female died. And it's end of discussion until you put someone else off having a go at keeping these, because it is complete bull. *People who keep retfs arent wizards, ANYONE with the correct respect for them can keep them and I'll continue to promote that!*


Ok well it seems you are the one lying as I posted links to your posts to prove that. 

Also you certainly weren't promoting red eyes to someone who wanted them in this post

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/2021507-post2.html

utter hypocrisy!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> I said a good 4 years on you. That means 4 years before you even started.


4 years? more lies.. after more digging it looks like you only got red eyes in July 2008 so thats 2 years is it not?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/151962-finally-got-my-red-eyes.html


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Busted! :whip:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I did not read it like Andaroo was putting them off...but I was a little annoyed that even though we and other strongly suggest having the tanks set up well in advance, same with any species and natural set up, that they are only allowing a few days...

that being said, the advice that is in the care sheet is correct, no matter where the information came from.

We all learn from others, I have had lots of helpful advice not only from research (which is really from others) but from my vet and people on here. I decide what I listen to and what I dont...you have to weigh it up.

Anyone who has kept Amphibians for a length of time has lost one, no matter how well they are cared for...but there are steps that can be taken to avoid the obvious, and I feel the care sheet covers that.

I did not post this to join in the argument either. I just wanted to point out that the care sheet is also exactly how I keep mine and with good success so far....so I would recommend it is followed.

But I have said it once and will say it again...I am not an expert. :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you my dear. You say you are not an expert but you are an experienced keeper of red eyed tree frogs:flrt:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Busted! :whip:


:lol2: most definitely! i'm looking forward to see what he has to say :lol2:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

The desperation you've shown to sit and sift through posts is bordering on bunny boiler

And putting a fogger into my tank was in hope of cycling the frogs. And my first post on here about getting retfs maybe 2 years.. but how does that prove anything? Especially that I am lieing?

I had retfs before that post, then stopped keeping them. It took me a very long time to find some more after months of previously searching. I did the same again when my daughter was born, which you also know is true as I told you that in a pm where I was complimenting your set-ups. I still have that exact pm.

I fail to see what your point is to be honest as it has already been stated in this post that until about a year back everyone believed higher humidity was correct, I never disputed that. I simply stated that everyone keeping retfs on here had already worked out that lower humidty is far better for their long term health. I remember the post, as again someone was saying not to buy retfs and Ilovetoads2 posted up her knowledge stating EXACTLY to keep them in lower humidity, backed up by Javeo and myself... BEFORE your so - called 'secrets' to keeping them were unvieled.

And we are only discussing this now because you've deviated from my initial point of people scaring others away from keeping them in a desperate attempt to try justify yourself. Bringing other subjects up does not and will not cover up the fact that when someone talks about retfs you make it so negative that no one dares even try. You can do it, I can do it, countless other people do it. ENCOURAGE THEM


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> The desperation you've shown to sit and sift through posts is bordering on bunny boiler
> 
> And putting a fogger into my tank was in hope of cycling the frogs. And my first post on here about getting retfs maybe 2 years.. but how does that prove anything? Especially that I am lieing?
> 
> ...


:lol2: i only sifted through your old posts because i knew i was right and i remember very clearly you mentioning the use of a fogger et voila. 

The lower humidity discussion may have happened but can you see it anywhere? Do you think new people can find it? Of course not. That is why my post is a sticky so it's always there. The title 'Secrets of successfully keeping red eyes' was a catchy one that came to me, i knew it wasn't really a secret :lol2: but it sounded better than 'tips' and 'how to' and i think my caresheet is encouraging as its not hard to follow. People should be aware of the problems with this breed so that is why I may come across negative what do u expect when you have had 3 die on you in the space of 6 months? People need to know the risks of getting them rather than being encouraged into buying something that they will have difficulty with and with my caresheet it prepares you for that so you know what to expect with these guys.

Like I said before I have helped and encouraged and given advice to people via private message if your that bothered about it i'll ask them to come forward! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Waxy Monkey Frogs would never cause this much of a kerfuffle... :whistling2:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, point taken to an extent.. But this person was clearly proud and excited to share with everyone that they were getting retfs and you basically shot it to the ground, which happens a hell of alot and it's unfair! If experienced people are telling everyone else not to bother then when is it gonna end? Yes the frogs are more delicate than others but that shouldnt be a dont try message to everyone interested in them. THAT WAS MY POINT!

I still dont understand where your fascination with me using a fogger that long ago came from.. at that time of keeping retfs, using a fogger would of been in its own 'secrets to keeping retfs successfully' which you stated yourself, everyone believed was correct! And especially useful for adding to the rainy season affect.. So what is your actual point?

Any more irrelevant points you'd like to make up for me to pointlessly cover?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Ok, point taken to an extent.. But this person was clearly proud and excited to share with everyone that they were getting retfs and you basically shot it to the ground, which happens a hell of alot and it's unfair! If experienced people are telling everyone else not to bother then when is it gonna end? Yes the frogs are more delicate than others but that shouldnt be a dont try message to everyone interested in them. THAT WAS MY POINT!
> 
> I still dont understand where your fascination with me using a fogger that long ago came from.. at that time of keeping retfs, using a fogger would of been in its own 'secrets to keeping retfs successfully' which you stated yourself, everyone believed was correct! And especially useful for adding to the rainy season affect.. So what is your actual point?
> 
> Any more irrelevant points you'd like to make up for me to pointlessly cover?


OMG :lol2: just stop! Please :lol2:
red eyes rule :flrt:go buy em! end of.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Agreed :no1:

And I hope people dont see this as a really negative thread, forums should be open to challenging things and opinions, if we never challenged things, we'd never have cause to change things or learn anything new. Admittedley it did go a bit off course, and you have strong opinions also. I have nothing against you, I just feel strongly that retfs get a bad press


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

In all honesty red eyes are not the easiest to keep as a few people on here know but once you get them through that first stressfull stage and just leave them alone they are so rewarding i think.People shouldnt be put off keeping them as long as they realise theyre a look at only frog not for handling and not to be disturbed all the time especially in the early stages after getting them. But at the end of the day if everyone was put off nobody would own any and that would be a real shame for the hobby especially nowadays with all the captive breeding going on.
All i will say is if you keep them as a pet and have grown attached to them dont breed them as putting them in rainchambers and having the humidity raise is not always good, ive only ever lost red eyes when breeding them, but then me personally dont see the point of keeping amphibians unless they breed just my opinion.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah NOT meaning to stur this up at ALL but from reading it Andaroo seemed to get a bit of a lashing for no real reason...

I think he was right to warn of the problems as alot of people spend time and money on the frogs and get bad results, and his heads up was really useful!

I am personally getting some and have been mailing him for the past few days and he has been nothing but supportive! 

Just thought I'd add that 

Cheers guys xx


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

You only got to look on youtube to see how mistreated these poor lil fellas are, and people commenting on videos thinking they are toys and people the age of 8-14 keeping them everywhere, effectively killing them in the long/short run and that's not fair on them if it's due to unpreparation.

I can safely say that had I NOT read or contacted Andaroo, I would be faced with three dead frogs in a months time, and thats fact. Theres so much false information online it's unbelievable!!


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

is this a world war 3 thread???


andaroo - has been very very helpful to me in alot of amphibian related questions, lots of pms replied to, i may be wrong but i maybe one of the reasons he posted up the caresheet,
Iv done lots of research myself and his caresheet is bang on as i can read,
i speak to a member on here that has very high connections in the amphib world and her knowledge is along the same lines - without the pair of them id have not gone onto get red eyes no matter how long iv wanted them.

happy retf keeping people :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

brysaa2 said:


> Yeah NOT meaning to stur this up at ALL but from reading it Andaroo seemed to get a bit of a lashing for no real reason...
> 
> I think he was right to warn of the problems as alot of people spend time and money on the frogs and get bad results, and his heads up was really useful!
> 
> ...





brysaa2 said:


> You only got to look on youtube to see how mistreated these poor lil fellas are, and people commenting on videos thinking they are toys and people the age of 8-14 keeping them everywhere, effectively killing them in the long/short run and that's not fair on them if it's due to unpreparation.
> 
> I can safely say that had I NOT read or contacted Andaroo, I would be faced with three dead frogs in a months time, and thats fact. Theres so much false information online it's unbelievable!!





dannyj said:


> is this a world war 3 thread???
> 
> 
> andaroo - has been very very helpful to me in alot of amphibian related questions, lots of pms replied to, i may be wrong but i maybe one of the reasons he posted up the caresheet,
> ...


Andaroo... did you ask these people to write these?
hahahaha.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

hes got my cheque in the post :whistling2:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha no dude he didn't, honest. I just don't get why he was laid into so much, was no need for that....


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Been offline all weekend (damn Orange). But picked up the frogs on Saturday and have them in their 45cm3 tank.

Have a paper towels on he floor, the tank is sat at about 70% humidity (it's been not much off that in the house this weekend - been damn muggy). I've got the temp in the low 80's during the day, dropping to high 70's at night (infra-red 75W bulb clipped on the top of the tank on the outside).

I've got them in the spare room atm, which get's no traffic other than me changing the water before bed time and spraying the tank a couple of times. 
The window is open in the room to ensure there's good ventilation.

So thanks for the advice. My only question is how big a cricket I should feed them. The guy in the store was a bit vague about what they've been feeding them (a lot of staff in there, but I hate when people guess rather than say "I don't know"). The ones I brought are really teeny (7-8mm I guess). is that too small ? (the frogs are about 5cm long when sleeping)

Thanks again.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

VenomX51 said:


> Been offline all weekend (damn Orange). But picked up the frogs on Saturday and have them in their 45cm3 tank.
> 
> Have a paper towels on he floor, the tank is sat at about 70% humidity (it's been not much off that in the house this weekend - been damn muggy). I've got the temp in the low 80's during the day, dropping to high 70's at night (infra-red 75W bulb clipped on the top of the tank on the outside).
> 
> ...


feed medium (about 1.5-2cm)crickets they prefere bigger ones as they will catch their eye. Make sure you dust with a multivitamin at every feed, nutrobal is best. Don't feed them for the first few days at least. They will spend the first few nights settling in and will not want to eat. They will also wake up at random times in the night so you probably won't even see them. Do not mist them while in quarantine.


----------

